# Set sites



## ch1ps (Jan 6, 2014)

I only ever put my set on my belly and am keen to try other places, but also a bit scared.

I assume thigh and buttock can be used, but worry if absorption will be different there.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 6, 2014)

ch1ps said:


> I only ever put my set on my belly and am keen to try other places, but also a bit scared.
> 
> I assume thigh and buttock can be used, but worry if absorption will be different there.
> 
> Any advice appreciated.



Simple solution is if absorption different then you need to change your basal to suit that different area 
I've used my tum for the past 6 years for my cannulas. I've had no problem as long as you make sure you use a set pattern each change you probably wont put a cannula in the same place for at least a month.


----------



## ch1ps (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks Sue.  I usually do a V pattern from right to left across belly, which lasts me about a month.  I was just thinking of trying new spots to see how it goes.  

As you say, can adjust the basal pretty easily, so it might just be trial & error.


----------



## Redkite (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't think the basal needs would be different (why should they be??) - it's the speed of absorption that could differ, ie. might need to bolus further in advance of a meal when the cannula is in butt than you would when it's in tummy.  My son doesn't have enough fat to seat a cannula anywhere but his butt, but he did used to have injections in butt, thighs, tummy and arms, and the insulin action was always slower when injected in his butt.


----------



## ch1ps (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for the information Redkite.  I think I'm also worried about getting tangled using buttocks/thighs.  I do have some tape I could use for that.  

Might give it a go on my next set change.


----------



## AlisonF (Jan 7, 2014)

I used stomach, thighs, lower back and bum for sets. I don't notice any difference in absorption. The big challenge with thighs and bum is not pulling the set out when you pull your trousers/underwear down. I did that a few times in the first few weeks but soon got used to it and its no longer a problem.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 7, 2014)

I have been pumping for a year now and only just had to change my site from belly to upper thigh as my blood sugar just wasn't coming down....

its always good to get into a habit of changing sites with injection or pump, so the sooner you try new sites out the better, then you can take note of any significant changes.

My absorption was pretty much the same on my belly as thigh, no noticeable differences...


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 7, 2014)

I've been rotating sides/lower back for about 18 months. Gives me about 7-8 weeks on either side as I can get 3 'lines' in. I'm still avoiding abdomen after fat buildup after too many years of lazy MDI shirt-lifting.


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 7, 2014)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I've been rotating sides/lower back for about 18 months. Gives me about 7-8 weeks on either side as I can get 3 'lines' in. I'm still avoiding abdomen after fat buildup after too many years of lazy MDI shirt-lifting.



Ha,Ha, nodding and laughing at "lazy MDI shirt-lifting."

I initially started with cannulas in my stomach area (sides) and after quite a few cannula fails/absorbtion problems I changed to the top of my thighs, no difference in absorbtion rates and I trust these sites more.


----------



## ch1ps (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, Phil, Everydayupsanddowns, Novorapidboi & Alison.

I'm going to give it a go on next set change.  Will give you an update later in the  week.


----------



## tracey w (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi,

Only problems i get with buttocks/ lower back is that intend to rip them out pulling jeans up and down! If i get 48 hours out of canula here i have done well


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 8, 2014)

ch1ps said:


> Thanks for the replies, Phil, Everydayupsanddowns, Novorapidboi & Alison.
> 
> I'm going to give it a go on next set change.  Will give you an update later in the  week.



Chips, some do have problems with absorption , when using different sites as have read plenty accounts of the problems. I do wonder if using a different type of cannula or length makes any difference if you do have a problem.


----------



## ch1ps (Jan 8, 2014)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Chips, some do have problems with absorption , when using different sites as have read plenty accounts of the problems. I do wonder if using a different type of cannula or length makes any difference if you do have a problem.



Thanks Sue

Have put my new set in my thigh.  Currently am happy with the set I use, quick set 60cm tube.  Had 3 bent canullas in 6 months, but find easy to insert and generally don't have any problems.

Will monitor over the next few days, and I could get some tester ones of other sets if I find there is a problem with absorption.


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 10, 2014)

ch1ps said:


> Thanks Sue
> 
> Have put my new set in my thigh.  Currently am happy with the set I use, quick set 60cm tube.  Had 3 bent canullas in 6 months, but find easy to insert and generally don't have any problems.
> 
> Will monitor over the next few days, and I could get some tester ones of other sets if I find there is a problem with absorption.



.....how are your thighs?


----------



## ch1ps (Jan 10, 2014)

Phil65 said:


> .....how are your thighs?



OK thanks! 

Managed not to pull the canula out so far.  Set change again tomorrow.


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 10, 2014)

ch1ps said:


> OK thanks!
> 
> Managed not to pull the canula out so far.  Set change again tomorrow.



Well that is a good start! I've ripped a few out before, door handles mainly! Just as likely from stomach as thighs I reckon


----------



## Marier (Jan 21, 2014)

http://www.insulin-pumpers.org/images/boob02.jpg 


ch1ps  I have recently started doing mine as picture and don't have any bother it very comfy and haven't noticed a great change in BG  
Marie


----------



## ch1ps (Jan 23, 2014)

Marier said:


> http://www.insulin-pumpers.org/images/boob02.jpg
> 
> 
> ch1ps  I have recently started doing mine as picture and don't have any bother it very comfy and haven't noticed a great change in BG
> Marie



Interesting, not sure I could do that, I'm a bit boney there


----------



## Marier (Jan 25, 2014)

was worth letting you know though


----------

